# Mounting rootfs failed on RPI 2



## lbol (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm getting an error mounting the rootfs on a Raspberry Pi 2 using FreeBSD-11.0-CURRENT-arm-armv6-RPI2-20160113-r293801.img

Error message is:

```
Mounting from ufs:/dev/ufs/rootfs failed with error 19
```

My SD card is a 32GB Intenso Class 10 card which works ok with a Raspbian image

Is there any restriction on supported SD cards or any recommendation which SD card to use?


----------



## protocelt (Jan 16, 2016)

Please see Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/


----------

